# Opinion? 5 month old colt



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Flecking on flanks that showed up as he shed out.









Here is my 5 month old colt. His mother is most definitely brown and his sire is a red dun paint. He's fully shed out here and you can see he's losing what were his very black stockings. He does have a few silver hairs in his tail and very faint flecking on his flanks.

Anyone wanna tell me what they think about his coloring?


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Could be a repressed sabino gene? Lily has those little white hairs all over her body, and they concentrate the most in the flank and armpit areas.

If you want to draw a comparison between a more expressive sabino:
The white roans out through her whole body.
http://i.imgur.com/JVHjO.jpg


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

looks like roaning .


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

Yes it does look like roaning.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Does not look like roan .. to me. I'm thinking some form of sabino?

(Lovin' me some Roux)


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Looks Rabicano to me


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Do you have a better picture of his tail head?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Not roan, as his parents are not roan. A better picture of his tail would determine possible rabicano.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Close-up of his facial white and muzzle









This is his sire, picture belongs to HF member:









Tail...doesn't look as silver now as it did as a foal now that I'm looking...









And a couple of notes: His full brother AND half brother also have flecking on their flanks and silver in their tails and around their feed. One is a bay one is black. Both by the same sire.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Can't make out much from that picture sorry :-(


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm personally thinking very minimal sabino is the cause of the flecking, the fuzziness around his star, and the sharp point to his sock, myself, but wanted more opinions. I was really shocked to see the flecking on him under his foal coat.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

These are older, but may be more helpful to see the softer parts at the tail head? (Momma is now is much, much plumper <3 Abby)


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

ThirteenAcres said:


> This is his sire, picture belongs to HF member:


The sire is red dun? :?


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

TG! He's looking like an actual horse now! hehe He's growing and is now just under Abby's height. I am confident he'll be at least my QH's size.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

verona1016 said:


> The sire is red dun? :?


Sorry. Bay dun. I'd say he's a bay dun. What would you say?


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

I too was thinking Rabicano. Is there a patch of white hairs on the belly?


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I am headed out there today and if my new phone arrives, I'll take better marking pics for everyone to analyze. I'm expecting he'll be brown like his momma, not bay like he seems so far.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

ThirteenAcres said:


> Sorry. Bay dun. I'd say he's a bay dun. What would you say?


That sounds more like it  Does he have white hairs at the base of his tail? Maybe he carries rabicano?

I'm not sure if the baby is brown or bay- you'll probably be able to tell when winter comes!


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Don't know what to say about his colour, but it's certainly interesting. He is not a true roan, since neither parent is. Roaning such as he has, usually means some kind of sabino or rabicano. As he ages, it will become more clear as to what he has going on.

In the first pic, is that his dam behind him? She looks incredibly thin and emaciated.

Lizzie


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

FeatheredFeet said:


> Don't know what to say about his colour, but it's certainly interesting. He is not a true roan, since neither parent is. Roaning such as he has, usually means some kind of sabino or rabicano. As he ages, it will become more clear as to what he has going on.
> 
> In the first pic, is that his dam behind him? She looks incredibly thin and emaciated.
> 
> Lizzie


Yes Lizzie, she was not in the best shape when she arrived, but is quickly becoming quite plump. She is on 4 (2 art) scoops of Mare and Foal, a scoop of soaked beet pellets twice daily, and 24/7 pasture and a coastal roundbale. She is enjoying her new diet. Hehe
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Since she is so thin,* I'd make very sure she doesn't over-eat just on pasture. Most pasture grasses don't have the required nutrients, to build up a mare in this condition. *We have built up several rescue horses, who were very emaciated. We pretty much follow these guidelines...

Horse Rescue Part 4 – Rehabilitation of the Starved Horse | Habitat for Horses

Read through it carefully. It contains a lot of good advice.

In all our years of rescue, we only lost one. She was an old movie mare, who came to us in very sad condition. In spite of several weeks of intensive care, my daughter decided it was best to allow her to go. She came in with another discarded movie horse. Both were in their 30's, after what appeared to be a lifetime of pretty hard use. The other, is a huge black Thoroughbred, who is, three years later, still going strong, looks wonderful for his age and is a happy, healthy boy and dreadfully spoiled in his new home. 

Lizzie


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

FeatheredFeet said:


> Since she is so thin,* I'd make very sure she doesn't over-eat just on pasture. Most pasture grasses don't have the required nutrients, to build up a mare in this condition. *We have built up several rescue horses, who were very emaciated. We pretty much follow these guidelines...
> 
> Horse Rescue Part 4 – Rehabilitation of the Starved Horse | Habitat for Horses
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info! Illndefiniteky read it over. I think mostly it was targeting all her worms and also the foal draining her in her depleted state. The foal actually self weaned and no.longer nurses and her bags are drying up. She is now gaining wonderfully. 

Unfortunately I am in Texas and my pasture is sparse so their biggest roughage comes from the hay and beet pellets. 

What is your thoughts on rice bran oil? I'm also about to use some natural supplements that has been working very well on her horses such as chamomile and paprika. =)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

New pics and a tail pic. No more white hairs in the tail. And his stockings are disappearing. They were dark black after his first foal shed, and now they are getting lower and lower. =( I liked his black stockings



















And for Feathered, here is a newer pic of momma on her new improved diet.


----------

